# Need help on base material



## bobholets (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey all just starting my HO layout went to lumber yard They have 10 types of plywood/MDF/Particle/Laminate I not rich and what is the thinnest you would use of what type It is going to be 4'x8'. I am framing th bottom with 2x4's. I found the pink Styrofoam. Thanks in advance

Bob Holets
Marion, IA


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I use 1/2" 7 ply plywood, but I don't use foam and I use it for the top as well as the frame!
You can get away with just about any plywood, 1/2" at Home depot is only $9.50 here right now. 
I avoid press board, particle board, chip board, wafer board, hard board, and MDF. They all have down falls to useing them!:thumbsdown:
That's just my opinion. 
You can get away with anything if your bench frame is strong enough!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

MDF helps me with sound but I have O Scale. Plywood gives you strength if you need to sit or stand on it. 3/4 MDF holds me up!.
You can even use some hollow interior doors. They are light and you can make different sections.
You end up with a foam top either way.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!  I used OSB on mine no FOAM. Foam isn't necessary but a lot of guys like the ease of carving it. Tons of pics of my layout on the links below! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I spent 3 hours yesterday over at the local hobby shop. He suggested 1/2 inch plywood on a frame work with foam on top. The homasote (sp) I had thought of using was shot down. He claims homasote will move with humidity. I really don't know if it would or not. One of his paying customers interrupted my getting free advice, the nerve , and said he used 3/8 OSB when he built 9 years ago with no problems.

Bob, I'm a complete NooB but I'd use 2x3's and save a few bucks.

NIMT, that's a heck of a price on 7 ply!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Save some money/weight and don't use 2x4 for the framing. I framed my entire table with either 1x4 or 1x3 lumber @ 16" on center. It's PLENTY strong. (take a look at my thread to see how I braced it.) 2x4 is overbuilt in my opinion. My 250+ lb father sat on my table with no problems. I used 2x2 for the legs with 1x2 bracing.

Pre-drill your holes with a countersink bit and use 2" drywall screws.

I only have wood underneath where the track is being supported. Everything else is either pink 2" foamboard or cardboard strip covered in plastercloth.

My layout is 11'x13' with only 5 legs supporting everything.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I built mine with 3/4" MDF and 2x4 frame with 4x4 legs. But then again I built mine to withstand being in a moving truck. 

If I knew I'd never move (yeah right ) I'd do the 1x3 frame and 1/2" ply with foam. My neighbor built his with 2x4 frame, 2x2 braced legs (like Scott's) and 1/2" top. His is very light, makes a little more noise than mine, and was way cheaper.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

put your wallet back in your pocket, you will need it for trains. don't hurry, look around, materials are everywhere and often free 

i usually try to use the leftovers i can find. freebies on craiglist etc. my dad keeps almost a lumber yard of reconditioned stuff. my framework cost me exactly 0$. 2x4 framing + top chipboard (from some industrial packaging). the side panels are also salvaged from something. thats the beauty of wood, no matter how dirty it all gets off with some sanding (well a lot at a times


----------

